# 12 week old Gator showing Leila who's boss! :P



## jaylena (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a shot we took of Gator playing earlier this morning down at the beach  Definitely looks a lot meaner than he is LOL


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

The look on Leila's face is priceless, but I know what she's thinking. "Keep those sharp puppy teeth away from me!"


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute photo... and Gator looks a little like, well, a GATOR!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cute, very cute at his age. Picture is priceless.

But you have to correct this when he is 14-15 weeks.
This is a must or you will have to work much harder when older.


----------



## jaylena (Jun 13, 2011)

datacan said:


> Cute, very cute at his age. Picture is priceless.
> 
> But you have to correct this when he is 14-15 weeks.
> This is a must or you will have to work much harder when older.


Thanks Datacan, Yeah we did correct him when he was getting a bit nippy. Gator definitely is the submissive when playing with other dogs (especially the bigger ones ). These two were going on for quite a while, and I think he was telling Leila enough is enough lol. (She was starting to play a lot more rougher, bowling him over a number of times)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, I am of the notion that no corrections are needed before 14-15 weeks. Too young and too fragile to understand much.
But as soon as they hit 14-15 weeks things should change. We did and are very happy with our Sam (5 months old now).

I downloaded the picture, priceless (hope that's OK with U). Please post it with the others V pups as well.
Julius


----------



## jaylena (Jun 13, 2011)

datacan said:


> Hi, I am of the notion that no corrections are needed before 14-15 weeks. Too young and too fragile to understand much.
> But as soon as they hit 14-15 weeks things should change. We did and are very happy with our Sam (5 months old now).
> 
> I downloaded the picture, priceless (hope that's OK with U). Please post it with the others V pups as well.
> Julius


Thanks for the tips  Also hope you enjoy the pic!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

haha...great photo!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Such a Viscious looking Vizsla!!! ;D ;D

I love it when they do that, i think they even think they look tough and scary!!!


----------

